# Camshaft position sensor



## Kevin2021 (Jul 28, 2021)

I have replaced the cam sensor and the crank sensor on my 2017 chevy cruze, but did not help the problem ( missing, stalling and rough acceleration) ran codes and they all pointed to the sensors. 
Any advice sure would help.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Kevin2021 said:


> I have replaced the cam sensor and the crank sensor on my 2017 chevy cruze, but did not help the problem ( missing, stalling and rough acceleration) ran codes and they all pointed to the sensors.
> Any advice sure would help.


Welcome Aboard!

I assume you wanted this in the Gen II section so I will move it in a bit. 

On my Gen I 1.4 I have two cam sensors.

Are you sure the timing is correct?

Post the codes for a better answer - possibly.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

